# West Ham su Mertens, pronti 30 mln.



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2017)

Secondo il The Sun, il West Ham è molto interessato a Mertens. Il belga non ha ancora trovato un accordo per il rinnovo, ed il West Ham è pronta ad inserirsi per garantire un ricco contratto al giocatore e ben 30 mln di euro nelle casse del Napoli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

30 Milioni non sono moltissimi nel calcio di oggi, specie per uno che ha fatto un'annata da 30 gol...
Però va anche detto che Mertens ha 30 anni, contratto in scadenza 2018 e non è detto voglia restare..

Se prendiamo tutti questi fattori il Napoli deve farsi i suoi conti..

Certo che se ogni anno vendi i migliori...io piuttosto lascio andare Callejon o Insigne


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2017)

Mertens già in Italia è condannato a stare fisso dietro almeno la Juve, va in Premier per star dietro a Chelsea , le due di Manchester, Arsenal , Tottenham e chissà chi altro. Se non vuole rinnovare credo che andrà in Cina dove almeno lo gonfiano di soldi.


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mertens già in Italia è condannato a stare fisso dietro almeno la Juve, va in Premier per star dietro a Chelsea , le due di Manchester, Arsenal , Tottenham e chissà chi altro. Se non vuole rinnovare credo che andrà in Cina dove almeno lo gonfiano di soldi.



Mertens sarebbe una punta interessante proprio per noi


----------



## Marilson (15 Maggio 2017)

ma questi del West Ham bevono? Mertens per quello che ha fatto in Italia quest'anno e per i soldi che girano in Europa non dovrebbe muoversi per meno di 60 milioni! Per 30 sinceramente lo prendiamo noi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma questi del West Ham bevono? Mertens per quello che ha fatto in Italia quest'anno e per i soldi che girano in Europa non dovrebbe muoversi per meno di 60 milioni! Per 30 sinceramente lo prendiamo noi!



Eh si però sta col contratto in scadenza e c'ha 30 anni...se vuole forzare la mano a ADL può...


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2017)

Dubito bastino, pure 50 dubito.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Maggio 2017)

Peccato non averlo preso noi all'epoca.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il The Sun, il West Ham è molto interessato a Mertens. Il belga non ha ancora trovato un accordo per il rinnovo, ed il West Ham è pronta ad inserirsi per garantire un ricco contratto al giocatore e ben 30 mln di euro nelle casse del Napoli.


Quest'anno Mertens ha dimostrato di valere molto di più del livello che può offrirgli il West Ham...dubito accetti questa proposta


----------



## neversayconte (15 Maggio 2017)

Stessa situazione di higuain l'anno scorso: 30 anni, valanghe di gol, contratto in scadenza entro due anni.
risultato: venduto a 96,3 milioni piu Iva


----------



## Heaven (15 Maggio 2017)

Mertens al West Ham, certo ahaha 

Poi per 30mln


----------



## 97lorenzo (16 Maggio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mertens al West Ham, certo ahaha
> 
> Poi per 30mln



ha 30 anni quanto vuoi che gli diano , per giunta in scadenza


----------



## Zani (16 Maggio 2017)

Lol e cosa ci andrebbe a fare Mertens al West Ham che sono una squadretta da metà classifica? Va bene i soldi ma quelli i prendi pure di più in Cina se vuole solo quelli.
La stampa inglese è pure peggio di quella italiana


----------



## Crox93 (16 Maggio 2017)

1) Ci vorranno almeno 60 milioni
2) Mertens non dico possa ambire al Real Madrid, ma può ambire a molto molto più del West Ham


----------

